# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  TENS Schmerztherapie

## willi

Ich wollte mal fragen ob irgndwer Langzeiterfahrungen mit TENS Geräten zur Schmerztherapie hat?

Da ich lange Zeit schon Gelenksprobleme habe und bei den Ärzten halt Salben und Spritzen gerne genutzt werden habe ich mich um Alternativen umgesehen. Dabei bin ich auf das TENS gestossen.

z.B hatte ich heuer einen groben Sturz am Knie. Nach dem im Krankenhaus geröngt wurde und keine Bänder im mitleitenschaft gezogen wurden, habe ich eine (Schmerz)Salbe verschrieben bekommen, die was natürlich nicht gewirkt hat. Fast 2 Monate war das hinknien Schmerzhaft und hat mich bei der Arbeit und auch beim fahren beeinträchtigt.

Und auch meine Schulter mach mir schon Seit Jahren Probleme. 

Mir ist bewusst das es natürlich keinen Arztbesuch ersetzt, es geht mir um unterstützende Wirkung.

----------


## Sethimus

www.medicalmarijuanastrains.c...or-joint-pain/

----------


## Red

> www.medicalmarijuanastrains.c...or-joint-pain/


Na wenn das auch bei meinen Schmerzen im Hüftgelenk hilft...
Habe aber widersprüchliches über die Nebenwirkungen gehört.  :Wink:

----------


## suicidedownhill

Falls jemand dieses TENS Zeug ausprobiert wäre ich an einem Bericht interessiert. Vielleicht bekomm ich damit meine Knieschmerzen weg.

----------


## Sethimus

> Na wenn das auch bei meinen Schmerzen im Hüftgelenk hilft...
> Habe aber widersprüchliches über die Nebenwirkungen gehört.


gibt fuer alles die passende sorte, da waehlst dann eher was mit hohem CBD anteil und niedrigem THC anteil --> weniger "nebenwirkungen"  :Wink: 

www.dutch-passion.nl/en/seeds...cbd-skunkhaze/

----------


## willi

> Falls jemand dieses TENS Zeug ausprobiert wäre ich an einem Bericht interessiert. Vielleicht bekomm ich damit meine Knieschmerzen weg.


Hab mir jetzt so ein Gerät gekauft. Mal schauen obs was bringt

----------


## noox

Also ich würde mich da im Bekanntenkreis umhören, ob irgendjemand einen wirklich guten Physio kennt.

Kostet zwar, wenn man es nicht bezahlt bekommt, aber bringt sicher am meisten. Daher auch ein Tipp: Unfallversicherung mit Rehab-Kosten.

----------


## willi

Bei meiner Schulter kommt  das von Abnützung . Aber ich war deswegen auch schon beim Physio. Dort bekam ich Heilmassage und ich glaube Fangopackungen. Hat leider nichts gebracht.

----------


## druelli

Ich hab jetzt mal eben den ersten Absatz im Wiki gelesen de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transku...venstimulation,wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das eigentlich eine Symptombekämfung und keine heilung. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?L.G.Dany

----------


## willi

So jetzt nach einiger zeit im Test, muss ich sagen, das es wirklich was hilft.

Man muss die Therapie halt wirklich durchziehen(in Absprache mit Arzt!!)

Ich  kann nur sagen das die Schulterschmerzen, auf minimalst gesunken sind, ohne das ich mein Alltagsverhalten Privat oder im Job geändert hätte.

Vor der Therapie konnte ich nicht auf der Seite schlafen, weil es zu sehr schmerzte. Jetzt spüre ich es nur wirklich minimal gegen vorher.

Vor 3 Wochen habe ich mit der Therapie aufgehört, aber es wirkt noch immer.

Nur um es klarzustellen: Nicht ohne Absprache mit Arzt anwenden.!

Ist sicher kein Allheilungsmittel aber den Versuch wert.

----------

